# Outlook 2003 Profil wechseln



## Carndret (22. November 2003)

Ich habe in Outlook 2003 über Systemsteuerung -> Mail ->Profile anzeigen... 3 verschiedene Profile erstellt. Wenn ich jetzt jedoch in einem Profil bin, finde ich kein Menüpunkt, mit dem ich zu den anderen 2 wechseln kann.
In Outlook Express ging das immer mit "Identität wechseln...", wie geht es im 2003er?


----------



## noise (25. November 2003)

Also ich mach das einfach so.. Beenden und Neu starten von Outlook.

gRtZ^


----------



## Carndret (25. November 2003)

So mach ich's bisher auch, ist aber ein bisschen lästig, vor allen, weil es bei Outlook Express auch ging.


----------

